# Moss Ball/Riccia



## BriGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

I bought a moss ball today and it just floats around on the surface! 
Is it supposed to float? if not, what do I do to make it sink?

Also, I was thinking about buying Riccia and was wondering how much light it needs and if it needs to float on the surface or if I can submerge it under water?

Any help would be great!


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Try holding it under the water?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have riccia growing in a tank that receives only indirect sunlight. It grows much looser and doesn't form the tight mats that it does when under good lighting. 

You can tie riccia down to something but it tends to come loose and spread around your tank when pieces of it break off. 

Some people hate it. I am not one of them. I used to let it grow in thick mats at the surface of my sorority and my females used to slither across it to get to the front of the tank. 

Is your moss ball marimo or actual moss? If it is moss, it could be that there is a polystyrene ball or something they have attached the moss to and this is why it won't sink. I have seen that done before.


----------



## BriGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

I tried to hold it under water but it just pops up to the surface! 
and im not sure what kind it is.
all I know that it is a Fluval brand moss ball.
any ideas on how to sink it?

also, would three simple LED's be enough for the riccia?


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

sometimes holding it underwater and squeezing it will make it sink. If not it should sink in time if it isn't the kind mentioned above. For the normal kind squeezing them out of water adds air pockets and makes them float.


----------



## BriGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

yeah, i see now that it is the artificial kind...


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Ah, did you keep the packet to see whether it is supposed to sink or float? I thought they were supposed to sink as they are meant to resemble marimo balls. But I could be way off. 

I would recommend giving it a few hard squeezes then and see if it has any air trapped in it. 

LEDs are usually fairly weak and some are no good for live plants at all, so it depends on what kind of LEDs they are.


----------



## BriGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

it doesn't say weather it is supposed to sink or float,
but the picture shows it on the bottom of the tank


----------



## BriGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

Never mind! I squeezed it and it sank!
Thank you!


----------



## kulain (Jan 17, 2013)

I tied my riccia to round rock with fishing line, to a driftwood branch with fishing line, and clamped between a mesh thing i got at LFS with 1/2 inch holes and they are growing great, only a few pieces drift loose now and then and I just scoop them out and throw them in a bowl. You can also get stainless steel mesh then sandwich the riccia between that and a plastic mesh like the stuff those shower washy things are made of for a carpet. 

My light is an LED 7000k 9 watts which made the riccia grow like crazy, I attached a picture of the growth between 3/7 and 4/1

fluval moss ball - it's not a real moss bal, its just a carbon filter. if you just let it soak in the tank for a while it should eventually sink. (and don't run it hot water ever I destroyed the shape of mine that way :/ )


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

kulain said:


> I tied my riccia to round rock with fishing line, to a driftwood branch with fishing line, and clamped between a mesh thing i got at LFS with 1/2 inch holes and they are growing great, only a few pieces drift loose now and then and I just scoop them out and throw them in a bowl. You can also get stainless steel mesh then sandwich the riccia between that and a plastic mesh like the stuff those shower washy things are made of for a carpet.
> 
> My light is an LED 7000k 9 watts which made the riccia grow like crazy, I attached a picture of the growth between 3/7 and 4/1
> 
> fluval moss ball - it's not a real moss bal, its just a carbon filter. if you just let it soak in the tank for a while it should eventually sink. (and don't run it hot water ever I destroyed the shape of mine that way :/ )


Nice tank!! Sorry to jump in but could you tell me the brand of the light and where you bought it please? I've seen it before but have never been able to ask the person where they got it.


----------



## LillieCharlotte (Mar 20, 2013)

BriGuy said:


> I tried to hold it under water but it just pops up to the surface!
> and im not sure what kind it is.
> all I know that it is a Fluval brand moss ball.
> any ideas on how to sink it?


How is that Fluval ball? Does your fish like it? I saw it the other day at the store and was interested, but I didn't get it. Another user mentioned that it was illegal to sell them in california


----------



## kulain (Jan 17, 2013)

valen1014 said:


> Nice tank!! Sorry to jump in but could you tell me the brand of the light and where you bought it please? I've seen it before but have never been able to ask the person where they got it.


Thanks!

The light is a Finnex Ray2 Aquarium LED Daylight, 16-Inch Daylight: 7000k Dual LED Strips 9 Watts: 88 HO LEDs, I got it on amazon I think its like 60 bucks.


----------



## BriGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

Amazing tank! I absolutely love it! Do you need to inject CO2 into the water to help your riccia grow, kulain?

LillieCharlotte, my fish doesn't have a problem with it yet. It seems more then happy to me.


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

Moss balls should sink. Try squeezing it and then placing it in the tank, after a few minutes it should sink. 

Holy kulain you're tank...so.....nice..is it a 5 gallon?


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok I researched that they move up and down to the surface and the bottom to receive the proper lighting for photosynthesis. Also a little fact is that you can actually cut them in half to form smaller little balls - though I wouldn't. - It doesn't hurt them and you can also roll them out into a lawn like surface. Some might say no, but I have done my research well, and I promised someone -I won't say who- that I would check and 're check my facts before posting.Another little thing is that since they are packed with nutrition, it's perfectly safe for your betta to nibble on it,( Though some might not. ) and will give your betta extra nutrition.  really hope this helped!!!!!!


----------



## BriGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you so much alwaysaBettaLover!


----------



## kulain (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments guys! 

It is indeed a 5.5 gallon, I got the tank at petco, it was 10-15 dollars I think. 

I did have DIY co2 going for a while but so little of it comes out and my wooden diffuser keeps growing algae that clogs up the bubbles that I don't think it is really necessary. I think the most important part was that I put the light directly over the riccia. 

I'm using Amazonia as substrate in this tank. (CaribSea floramax in my other 5g which grows things just as well without being annoyingly dirty IMO)

It's a shame I have to tear it down soon as I am moving from NYC to SF and won't be able to take my fishies


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Your welcome BriGuy


----------

